# Master X-light or Neo Primato



## jimmyjamesnyc (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey all. This is my very first post. I've read a bunch of posts on here to try and help in my decision and I'm still torn betwen the colnago master x-light and de rosa neo primato. I'm 5'11", 220lbs. I'm looking for a nice responsive steel frame and have narrowed my choices down to the two mentioned above. Thanks!!
jim


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't mean to be disrespectful but I laughed out loud when I read your question. 

My disclaimer:
In this Colnago forum, I would regard all responses to your question as suspect because everyone in this forum most likely has a bias towards Colnago bicycles. Your question is akin to someone walking into a Volkswagon dealer and asking the salesman to help you make a decision between the VW Jetta or the Honda Civic. You probably won't get objective opinions.

Now my humble opinion:
Although I am sure the De Rosa is a beautifully made and fully capable bicycle, 
I've always liked steel Colnagos and the Master light is one of my favorites. So I place my vote behind the Colnago.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Squeegy200 said:


> I don't mean to be disrespectful but I laughed out loud when I read your question.
> 
> My disclaimer:
> In this Colnago forum, I would regard all responses to your question as suspect because everyone in this forum most likely has a bias towards Colnago bicycles. Your question is akin to someone walking into a Volkswagon dealer and asking the salesman to help you make a decision between the VW Jetta or the Honda Civic. You probably won't get objective opinions.
> ...


Based on on the look of the paint jobs (the look, not the quality), I'd go for Colnago. But based on quality, I'd go with the DeRosa. I say that because I've seen some pretty shoddy workmanship on steel colnagos, and I know I'm not alone.
I like my Colnago EP, and spent a bundle on it, but I'd pass on their steel offerings.


----------



## jimmyjamesnyc (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't comment on the DeRosa since I've never ridden it, but it is a great looking bike with the retro color schemes-- also, the Master is available in the new Saronni scheme.

I have a new 60 cm Master X-Light that I've ridden for the past two months. I'm 6'0 and 195. One of the things not often said about this bike is that it's made for big guys-- supposedly the origin of the fluted tubing, which also looks very cool. I also liked the paint job and lugs-- it's a beautiful bike. The ride is very good, which is important for me since much of my riding is on roughly paved country roads. I'm hardly an expert on Colnagos, but as someone who's just started riding the bike, let me know if you have questions. I've had no problems or concerns. 

gibson, can you be more specific about the workmanship? I examined my new Master very closely when I got it, and the frame/paint were perfect.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Based on on the look of the paint jobs (the look, not the quality), I'd go for Colnago. But based on quality, I'd go with the DeRosa. I say that because I've seen some pretty shoddy workmanship on steel colnagos, and I know I'm not alone.
> I like my Colnago EP, and spent a bundle on it, but I'd pass on their steel offerings.


I'm really surprised at that comment, my Tecnos' paint job is A1, and still is going strong some 8 years after purchase.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Chromed vs. Painted Lugs*

If you like chromed lugs then the Colnago is the answer.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

David W said:


> I'm really surprised at that comment, my Tecnos' paint job is A1, and still is going strong some 8 years after purchase.


I have a tecnos as well, and the paint is indeed very nice. However there were other QC issues, like the bottle cage holes on the seat tube were way off center, the clover stamp on the rear brake bridge looks like it was carved by hand, etc.


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> Based on on the look of the paint jobs (the look, not the quality), I'd go for Colnago. But based on quality, I'd go with the DeRosa. I say that because I've seen some pretty shoddy workmanship on steel colnagos, and I know I'm not alone.
> I like my Colnago EP, and spent a bundle on it, but I'd pass on their steel offerings.


Can you elaborate on the shoddy workmanship. As a steel owner I'd like know what you have seen.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

The stays do notappear to have been made exactly equal length, as checked by my LBS, the water bottle screw holes on the seat tube are -way- off center (bottle cage points off to the side), and the clover on the rear brake bridge looks like it was carved by hand, very uneven.
Not what you'd expect from a Colnago....but there ya go.


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting. Just checked mine. The clover is a little rough, I'm sure it is carved by hand. None of the other issues you mention. My paint however was definitely done by hand but I knew that would be the case before I ordered mine. Still very happy with the bike. The little in perfection just make it unique.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*2002 Master vs. 1984 Professional*

Not exactly neo premato but I think it is still a good comparison. Between the two I prefer the ride and handling of the De Rosa, it seems smoother and fitment to me is better. Master is a little bit stiffer, good climber and overall a good riding frame. De Rosa is 18 years older, but the Columbus SL is just a nice riding frame material for a guy my size, 6" 180LB. 
As far as craftsmanship, My Colnago has non of the deficiencies mentioned above.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> The stays do notappear to have been made exactly equal length, as checked by my LBS, the water bottle screw holes on the seat tube are -way- off center (bottle cage points off to the side), and the clover on the rear brake bridge looks like it was carved by hand, very uneven.
> Not what you'd expect from a Colnago....but there ya go.


This is true of Italian bikes in general...QC isn't up to the same standards as in the US--makes it even more important to chase and face before assembling (something you should do anyway). My Master X was in pretty good shape--it did have a little wrinkle in the Columbus decal under the clearcoat, but no biggie.


----------



## Gastovski (Dec 19, 2005)

Neither old masters or old tecnoses are good indeed, but the recent ones may not match their predecessors because now the only steel frame of colnago the MXL is no longer made in the colnago's factory but another bicycle maker's in Italy.and the steel frame are so far from the focus of the bicycle industry, so the quality is not quite good.
The Premato, I think, is some "quality promise" of the old Italy framebuilder, they just use the well made steel frame to tell buyers that they have good history and tradition so De Rosa always keep the premato in a good shape.
But I think the performance of the MXL may be better, at least it's lighter and has gained so many wins in Pro tours.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Gastovski said:


> Neither old masters or old tecnoses are good indeed, but the recent ones may not match their predecessors because now the only steel frame of colnago the MXL is no longer made in the colnago's factory but another bicycle maker's in Italy.and the steel frame are so far from the focus of the bicycle industry, so the quality is not quite good.
> The Premato, I think, is some "quality promise" of the old Italy framebuilder, they just use the well made steel frame to tell buyers that they have good history and tradition so De Rosa always keep the premato in a good shape.
> But I think the performance of the MXL may be better, at least it's lighter and has gained so many wins in Pro tours.


Source for your information that the MXL is no longer made at the Colnago factory?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I like the De Rosa, but then again, I ride a Gios.


----------



## Gastovski (Dec 19, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Source for your information that the MXL is no longer made at the Colnago factory?


A dealer from Hongkong, he told me the original builder is C.B.T which was a once famous brand but now it's more like an OEM factory in Italy.

I'd rather believe that because I once saw a 2004 MXL and a Master Olympic at one time in LBS, Olympic is much more good looking either in paint or plating.


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

Gastovski said:


> A dealer from Hongkong, he told me the original builder is C.B.T which was a once famous brand but now it's more like an OEM factory in Italy.
> 
> I'd rather believe that because I once saw a 2004 MXL and a Master Olympic at one time in LBS, Olympic is much more good looking either in paint or plating.


I think your source is wrong on this one.  
http://www.chicagolandbicycle.com/masterxlight.htm


----------

